# Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 2 Cigar Review - Nice



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Combine this with a good scotch or Cognac and your going to have a nice one hour chill out. The Cedar tast matches well with the above liquids. A g...

Read the full review here: Romeo y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 2 Cigar Review - Nice


----------

